# Quante volte è capitato



## socratino

Ciao!

Mi aiutate a tradurre questo periodo tratto da una tesina di storia dell'arte (è l'unico contesto che posso darvi, perché si tratta di una tesi piuttosto lunga e non vorrei tediarvi; se avete bisogno di maggiori informazioni chiedete pure!)?

"_Quante volte è capitato di trovarsi davanti ad un’opera di arte contemporanea e dire: “Lo potevo fare anch’io! Non può essere un’opera d’arte!”..."_

He intentado traducirlo, pero no me suena mucho lo de "ocurrir" + infinitivo.

_"Cuantas veces se nos ha ocurrido encontrarnos delante de una obra de arte contemporáneo y haber dicho: ¡eso podría haberlo hecho yo! ¡No puede ser una obra de arte!..."_

¿Qué opináis?
Grazie! Ciao.


----------



## flljob

socratino said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Mi aiutate a tradurre questo periodo tratto da una tesina di storia dell'arte (è l'unico contesto che posso darvi, perché si tratta di una tesi piuttosto lunga e non vorrei tediarvi; se avete bisogno di maggiori informazioni chiedete pure!)?
> 
> "_Quante volte è capitato di trovarsi davanti ad un’opera di arte contemporanea e dire: “Lo potevo fare anch’io! Non può essere un’opera d’arte!”..."_
> 
> He intentado traducirlo, pero no me suena mucho lo de "ocurrir" + infinitivo.
> 
> _"Cuantas veces *nos ha* ocurrido encontrarnos delante de una obra de arte contemporáneo y haber dicho: ¡eso podría haberlo hecho yo! ¡No puede ser una obra de arte!..."_
> 
> ¿Qué opináis?
> Grazie! Ciao.


¡Cuàntas veces no nos ha pasado estar frente a una obra de arte contemporáneo y haber dicho...


----------



## Talant

Buenas:

Puedes decir: "cuantas veces ha ocurrido que nos encontremos..." o "cuantas veces ha ocurrido encontrarnos..."

Un saludo


----------



## chlapec

En este caso concreto, no sería estrictamente necesario que tradujeras *capitare*: "*Cuantas veces nos hemos encontrado*...". Se puede también mantener en la traducción, de este modod: "Cuantas veces nos ha sucedido que nos encontremos...", pero a mi la primera propuesta me resulta más natural.


----------



## socratino

flljob said:


> ¡Cuàntas veces no nos ha pasado estar frente a una obra de arte contemporáneo y haber dicho...


 

¡Hola flijob!
¿Porqué pones una negación? 

_Cuàntas veces no nos ha pasado estar frente a una obra de arte contemporáneo y haber dicho..._


----------



## socratino

chlapec said:


> En este caso concreto, no sería estrictamente necesario que tradujeras *capitare*: "*Cuantas veces nos hemos encontrado*...". Se puede también mantener en la traducción, de este modod: "Cuantas veces nos ha sucedido que nos encontremos...", pero a mi la primera propuesta me resulta más natural.


 

Ya, efectivamente tienes razón. Quitandole el "ocurrir", la frase se queda más natural y "ligera".
¡Gracias!


----------



## 0scar

socratino said:


> "_Quante volte è capitato di trovarsi davanti ad un’opera di arte contemporanea e dire: “Lo potevo fare anch’io! Non può essere un’opera d’arte!”..."_
> 
> 
> _"Cuantas veces  ha ocurrido el encontrarnos delante de una obra de arte contemporáneo y haber dicho: ¡eso podría haberlo hecho yo! ¡No puede ser una obra de arte!..."_
> 
> ¿Qué opináis?


 
A mi me pasa todo el tiempo, pero yo soy un genio , y si no fuera tan modesto sería perfecto.


----------



## socratino

Capita anche a me nel parlato di utilizzare la particella-negazione (no). Però ho sempre pensato fosse una di quelle accezioni concesse nel linguaggio colloquiale, ma non nello scritto. Devo ricredermi! Grazie


----------



## flljob

socratino said:


> Capita anche a me nel parlato di utilizzare la particella-negazione (no). Però ho sempre pensato fosse una di quelle accezioni concesse nel linguaggio colloquiale, ma non nello scritto. Devo ricredermi! Grazie


 
Cuando menos en México, incluso en el lenguaje escrito, serìa mucho más frecuente ponerlo en negativo: _¡Cuántas veces no hemos estado frente a una obra de arte contemporáneo y exclamar: yo lo habría hecho mejor_.

Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

El negativo es obligatorio. Se trata de una pregunta retórica, si lo excluimos es como si esperáramos que nos respondan con el número de veces concreto. Salvo que en el contexto se espere una respuesta, hay que ponerlo.

Y a mi no me pasa. Será porque YO soy capaz de pintar y no necesito medirme con los colegas. Prefiero ver la obra a estar midiéndola.


----------



## Agró

No es una pregunta, ni retórica ni de las otras, sino una exclamación. Aunque fuera una pregunta retórica, precisamente por eso, no esperaríamos ninguna respuesta. Da igual formularla en afirmativa o en negativa.


----------



## honeyheart

Por mi zona diríamos:

"Cuántas veces pasa que nos encontramos frente a una obra de arte contemporáneo y decimos:".


P.D.: 





Neuromante said:


> Y a mi no me pasa. Será porque YO soy capaz de pintar y no necesito medirme con los colegas. Prefiero ver la obra a estar midiéndola.


No es ése el sentido, Neuro, se refiere a obras que no parecen representar ningún tipo de dificultad en su realización, y entonces, los que no somos pintores, no le vemos ningún mérito al autor de las mismas.  A mí me pasa, por ejemplo, con los cuadros de Miró, que parecen dibujos que cualquiera sería capaz de hacer... ya en el jardín de infantes.  Los de Picasso se ven más difíciles, y los de Dalí más aun.


----------



## Neuromante

Pues de los tres, lo más fácil de hacer es lo de Dalí, con mucha diferencia. De hecho, es lo que casi, casi, podría pintar cualquiera.


----------

